# UPDATE (PICS and IF you COME you BETTER POST :D)



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

New up date  woohoo my white new birds that you have never seen before have hatched their first set of eggs today  woohoo 

ok more of an update we are currently starting the loft and the floor will be done in about 2 days 

and now i know your dieing to se the pics but im going to put another smily on here to make you wait


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

OK this is my Street pigeon with the bad wing, I got her from Project Wildlife.










This is my Opal Bar I think that I traded my birds in for.










And another.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And my new female pigeon I thought was a fantail.










And my new pigeon , he is a bandit.










and again










AND here is their new born and their now hatching egg.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and here is Hobbes almost all grown up. 










and bandit my other male pigoen


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and here are my crippled pigeons no name 1.

he is acctually the youngest out of the two.










and no name 2.

one day older than the pic above


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

And as you can tell my pigeons are all in cages because i have succesfully taken apart my pigeon loft.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

and our new rabit










and our indoor cats

Grim










Ian


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Opal*

HELLO MIKE, I hate to tell you this that OPAL bar is not a OPAL it nothing more then a RED bar sometimes called a silver.I have a loft full of birds just like him.He is a nice looking bird,I see he has a yellow band, I think that was 2004 he is a racer. I just was woundering if its a PAL,or a ,PCI band. Who did you get that bird from? Was he a local flyer or some one out of town. GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations on the new babies! Your white pigeon is lovely and the bandit is beautiful.

I have a red bar pigeon that actually has silver in her feathers, very pretty.

I feel so sorry for the crippled pigeoons. Where did you get them and have you tried to correct the legs?

Thanks for sharing all the pictures, and we can't WAIT to see your new coop. Hope you are getting advice from a professional on building it.


George, I have three yellow banded racing pigeons that are survivors of the 2004 hurricanes, and they were youngsters then, so YES that is a 2004 band. They are the most unusual looking birds, they needed homes.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Some beautful and handsome birds you have there!

Your rabbit is a real cutie and, of course, I have a soft spot for kitties!

Hope you can help the one with the crippled legs...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Michael, enjoyed seeing all your pigeons. I think they're all just gorgeous and you are also to be commended for helping the two non-releasables. Keep us posted on your loft. We're building a new aviary and hope to have it done sometime next week. Lewis has just finished putting the tie-downs (for high winds) in place this morning and starts on the roof tomorrow. 

 Of course, you know I just love the baby.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

You have some beautiful pigeons ... but my heart went out to the two little crippled guys  - hope they recover the use of their legs.

Michelle.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

we have tried to repair no name # 2 but the firsttime he slipped out nad eversince then hes figured out how to slip out of the other splints and he is the baby bird from my work that was rejected the other no name 1 was taken from his mom after not being able to walk just floping every were so after a week with me he now walks with a limp 

and the street pigeon and the red bar are a couple now 

and the two crippleds are racing pigeons not that they will be but they are

and most of the pigeons at my work come in from PAL and i think the red bar is acctually an 05 i have to recheck but im pretty sure

and im nut upset about the red bar thing i just traded because he was friendly and my two i traded in were aggresive  

my dad was supose to get the concrete tis morning when he droped my brother off t work at lowes but he didnt so now i get bumped back tio 2:00 pm today and im going to be in work by then 

and *** at work when we get pigeon calls like a bag of pigeon feed i always take them out  and i normally ask if you raise pigeons and well i dont know if any of you have gone to the country feed store but i have meet alot of people and you might not have known it was me


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Very nice animals you got there!!!! 
Thanks for posting your cute pictures
Karla


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> George, I have three yellow banded racing pigeons that are survivors of the 2004 hurricanes, and they were youngsters then, so YES that is a 2004 band. They are the most unusual looking birds, they needed homes.


HI TERRSA, I wish I could take the hurricane trio but I am over loaded and am having trouble finding homes for the birds that I need to get rid of.I hate to take them to the bird farm,as I know that many of these birds fall into the hands of dog trainers.To me that for the bird is worst then death. GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Michael, 

Yep, your pigeons all look very good and are very beautiful. I liked seeing all your animals. Your bunny hutch looks to be very well constructed and a very nice home

Looking forward to seeing your new loft once completed. You really have a big project planned but the end results should be spectacular and the birds will have a new and grand home

P.S. glad to hear that your dad knows what he's doing with laying the cement and doing the brickwork


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures. I love the one of the chicken, does she have a name? I have a banty hen (aptly named Fussy Gussy) who lives with my pigeons and thinks she is one. She got into my aviary as a day-old chick (my neighbor had free-range chickens), and when I took her out, all she tried to do was get back in. So now she lives in there as a pseudo pigeon lol.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

george simon how many birds do you have tio get rid of?

and i brought home no name # 3

he was born defect (mom mated with her son) so he kinda hobbled and then someone got the ideal to put him in another parents nest box (this was at my work) and the parents pecked him out and he fell. (it looks like he hurt his/ her wing) and it made the hobble so he lays on his side. he cant walk and because the pigeons are feed a sertant amount the other pigeons pecked him till he started to bleed and lost some feathers and then the people at my work decided to sell him as snack food  so i decided to buy him and since i work their and i didnt want to take him for free they said the most i could pay was a penny witch probly made the bird feel sad because he wasnt worth andything more than a penny but he know i love him because i was gonna pay the price of a normal bird. 

well seeing how he was left on the floor in the coop at my work he had poop stuck all over him on his back his ings all over his tummy on his tail and stuck to his vent area i gave him 4 baths and now he is clean and blow dried.

and before i try to fix him i want him to start getting better first he doesnt peep at all which is weird because ethier does no name #1


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

maryjane

i didnt post a chicken pic but i dont want you to feel dumb so my pigeons are chikens  lol maybe not the all white one but most the others are besided noname #2 always peeps when he sees a human 

i think i am going to become a VET


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

stach_n_flash said:


> maryjane
> 
> *i didnt post a chicken pic* but i dont want you to feel dumb so my pigeons are chikens  lol maybe not the all white one but most the others are besided noname #2 always peeps when he sees a human
> 
> i think i am going to become a VET


Now wait a sec..... In that first link, in the Bird Collection link, there is a picture of a red chicken labeled "chicken"....isn't there? I sure hope so 'cause otherwise I'm losing it faster than I thought.  And I think you would make a great vet.

PS) I see what happened......you meant the pics posted on here, and I was looking at your guestbook in the photo link. Thank goodness I'm not that crazy after all.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

haha its ok and i think i would bee a good vet to and some day i could be you avain vet woohoo and then i get to meet new bird people and birds woot woot


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice pictures, Michael. I especially liked the baby photo. No matter how many babies we've had, I always enjoy seeing babies. 

So you work at a feed store? That's good because you'll get to meet other pigeon people. My favorite feed store is also my favorite store, period.  I'd much rather go there (or to Orchard Supply, my second favorite) than the mall any day.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Michael & George ..*

You two really do need to meet each other. Michael, George could help you so much with his experience and advice. George, Michael could "help" you with his youth, enthusiasm, and need for a mentor .. let's go for it, gentlemen. Michael might also be able to offer a good home for some of yours that need placing, George. 

Come on you two! Figure out how to meet one another and help each other out  

I've already met George, and I was so very favorably impressed .. you're in for a treat, Michael .. trust me ..

Otherwise .. well .. you are both close enough to me that I could come on down and give both of you a difficult time  

Terry


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Maryjane, does your pseudo pigeon try to coo ?  I love that chicken!  
Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

george simon said:


> HI TERRSA, I wish I could take the hurricane trio but I am over loaded and am having trouble finding homes for the birds that I need to get rid of.I hate to take them to the bird farm,as I know that many of these birds fall into the hands of dog trainers.To me that for the bird is worst then death. GEORGE



Hi George,

The 2004 birds needed homes after the hurricane, not now. I was just merely confirming the fact that the yellow bands are 2004 bands. I never give up birds that I promise to keep or that need a home, and our racing club president, also asked me not to.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Doctor Michael

Woo hoo, indeed, to becoming a vet. I think you'll make a dandy one so keep up those good grades. Thank you for taking in that little pigeon #3 (you have to name them) and taking care of it. Hopefully, with love and good food it will get stronger and be just fine. I love all of our pigeons but there is just that added something about our Mr. Humphries (who is crippled) that makes him extra special.

You have all the right instincts.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Poulette said:


> Maryjane, does your pseudo pigeon try to coo ?  I love that chicken!
> Suz.


Well, she does more of a growl, you know the chicken growl. That is if anyone invades her space. Of course, it's a difficult call for the pijies, as "her space" consists of whichever spot she wants that day. She had a nest for awhile and laid some eggs but when my huge white pigeon, Romeo, started, ahem, _loving_ her up, and then sitting on her chicken eggs, I think she just got disgusted with the whole thing. It's funny at night to see up on the perch rods the following: gray pigeon, barred pigeon, white pigeon, white chicken, red pigeon, gray pigeon, black pigeon..... She never picks on the pigeons but definitely thinks of herself as Queen Pigeon.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

ok  i have got the fondation for the loft done and im going to start the brick laying tommarow im soo excited to have it close to being done. all my crippled birds are still fine


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MaryJane...your comments are really hysterical about your "Queen Pigeon!" How funny! Never a dull moment, eh??


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

That is too funny  I wonder if a pigeon raised with chickens can pretend to be one  

Suz.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

TOO CUTE! Thanks for sharing. Love the bunny and cat too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> MaryJane...your comments are really hysterical about your "Queen Pigeon!" How funny! Never a dull moment, eh??


Nope, never!  




Poulette said:


> That is too funny  I wonder if a pigeon raised with chickens can pretend to be one
> 
> Suz.


Hmm, that sounds like a good experiment to me. When Fussy Gussy was a few days old, I finally caught her (she was still in the aviary) and tried to put her back outside with her sisters and mom. She tried and tried to get back in so I opened the door and in she went. She wants nothing to do with other chickens at all lol.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

no name #3 (grumpy) died tismorning


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry, Michael.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Michael,

That is a very nice album. I am very sorry to hear abour Grumpy. Take comfort in knowing that you were the chosen one to be his caretaker while he was with us, and that you are caring and love your animals.

Feather


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Michael.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

hes gone.. it feels weird not having him here  well i have school tommarow and work and school on friday


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure sorry to hear about Grumpy.  I hope you feel better soon.


----------

